# Ovulation Pain that isn't really ovulation??



## rachel2557

Hi ladies,

I'm now on CD18 of a 28 day cycle. I really didn't start testing with my OPKs until CD 13 and haven't gotten a positive OPK since. I didn't think much of it because I thought I just used them too late in my cycle. Well, today, I starting having that pinching ovulating feeling in my ovaries (specifically the right side), but my OPKs are still negative. I've been testing at least twice a day for ovulation. I'm a little confused... does this pain always mean ovulation is impending?


----------



## TeddyBearPug

I was having ovulation pain with no ovulation. but looking back i can see the difference in my ovulation pain with an egg and without one. my doc thinks my egg didn't fully mature when released. keep trying with your opk's just to be sure!


----------



## ebony2010

You may have missed the surge on your opk's. Some people have smaller surges so you may have ovulated but tested a few hours too late. The best way to confirm it is to temp and record it on fertility friend. I know you only find out after the event but it gives you some good info and you might see a pattern. x


----------



## kosh

TeddyBearPug said:


> I was having ovulation pain with no ovulation. but looking back i can see the difference in my ovulation pain with an egg and without one. my doc thinks my egg didn't fully mature when released. keep trying with your opk's just to be sure!


hi, that's interesting - could you tell me what was the difference in Ov pain with and without egg? how do you know you did not ovulate? do you temp? did you have a LH surge anyway?
since my MC in december i started to have Ov pains (never had them before) but I am now wondering whether i was Ov 'properly' if that makes any sense.

thanks


----------



## TeddyBearPug

kosh said:


> TeddyBearPug said:
> 
> 
> I was having ovulation pain with no ovulation. but looking back i can see the difference in my ovulation pain with an egg and without one. my doc thinks my egg didn't fully mature when released. keep trying with your opk's just to be sure!
> 
> 
> hi, that's interesting - could you tell me what was the difference in Ov pain with and without egg? how do you know you did not ovulate? do you temp? did you have a LH surge anyway?
> since my MC in december i started to have Ov pains (never had them before) but I am now wondering whether i was Ov 'properly' if that makes any sense.
> 
> thanksClick to expand...

Last March I was having horrible sharp pains in my lower pelvic region on the right side..i work in the medical field and i thought I had a tumor or something! it was so painful that if i bent over it was like something stabbing me on the inside..made me cry a few times! I went to see my gyno at the time and he called it mittelschmerz and said I was definitely ovulating. He said me CM was great and if i wanted to have a baby to do is ASAP and if not don't do it. At the time we werent trying. After that every month I had that same pain where it was so painful to move! I got pregnant in July last year and had a M/c. Looking back now, After the m/c, what I thought was my ovulation pain was different than before. I was uncomfortable at ovulation with low back pain and more of a burning sensation on my back for a few days. Looking back now I realize that it was not the pain in my ovaries like before and I didn't have the EWCM. My doctor says he is not sure if i'm ovulating now, and if I am, its not a mature egg or my body isn't producing the hormones needed to sustain a pregnancy. I had my bloodwork done in Oct last year to test for ovulation and I there was no trace of it. But I think i ovulated the next day (if i did!) I'm hoping to feel that sharp pain in my ovaries this month! But when I had them naturally, i didn't want my husband to touch me because it hurt so bad!!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Sorry, I forgot the other part of your question! I dont temp but in Feb and March i used opk's and got a positive! I had the burning in my back for 3-4 days during that time. Thats how i could usually tell to bring out the opk. I'm going to keep using the opk, I dont want to temp. I probably should...maybe if I don't get pregnant in the next few months I will. Good luck to you!


----------



## kosh

TeddyBearPug said:


> Last March I was having horrible sharp pains in my lower pelvic region on the right side..i work in the medical field and i thought I had a tumor or something! it was so painful that if i bent over it was like something stabbing me on the inside..made me cry a few times! I went to see my gyno at the time and he called it mittelschmerz and said I was definitely ovulating. He said me CM was great and if i wanted to have a baby to do is ASAP and if not don't do it. At the time we werent trying. After that every month I had that same pain where it was so painful to move! I got pregnant in July last year and had a M/c. Looking back now, After the m/c, what I thought was my ovulation pain was different than before. I was uncomfortable at ovulation with low back pain and more of a burning sensation on my back for a few days. Looking back now I realize that it was not the pain in my ovaries like before and I didn't have the EWCM. My doctor says he is not sure if i'm ovulating now, and if I am, its not a mature egg or my body isn't producing the hormones needed to sustain a pregnancy. I had my bloodwork done in Oct last year to test for ovulation and I there was no trace of it. But I think i ovulated the next day (if i did!) I'm hoping to feel that sharp pain in my ovaries this month! But when I had them naturally, i didn't want my husband to touch me because it hurt so bad!!

thanks for replying teddybear
hope you do feel the right pain! :winkwink:

the pain i feel now sounds similar to yours, like a stabbing pain, sometimes it even hurts when i sit down. last month was particularly bad once during sex, then after a few days (after I Ov'ed?) it went away. 
i'm getting very nervous about all these changes and always looking for explanations. i too work in the medical field, which does not help. i am a worrier and keep thinking the worst is going to happen. no wonder why al this TTC is becoming so difficult!


----------



## rachel2557

Thanks ladies! This pain I'm having now is definitely different than the pain I have had in the past now that I think about it. I'm definitely going to temp next cycle and start documenting my symptoms a little more closely.


----------



## kosh

TeddyBearPug said:


> Sorry, I forgot the other part of your question! I dont temp but in Feb and March i used opk's and got a positive! I had the burning in my back for 3-4 days during that time. Thats how i could usually tell to bring out the opk. I'm going to keep using the opk, I dont want to temp. I probably should...maybe if I don't get pregnant in the next few months I will. Good luck to you!

sorry i'm getting confused, do you think that the sharp pain was ovulation and the burning in your back was not, or the other way around?


----------



## kosh

rachel2557 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm now on CD18 of a 28 day cycle. I really didn't start testing with my OPKs until CD 13 and haven't gotten a positive OPK since. I didn't think much of it because I thought I just used them too late in my cycle. Well, today, I starting having that pinching ovulating feeling in my ovaries (specifically the right side), but my OPKs are still negative. I've been testing at least twice a day for ovulation. I'm a little confused... does this pain always mean ovulation is impending?

back to your original question - this month i also had the pinching you are describing just after AF. no idea what was that!


----------



## rachel2557

Last month, I had the pain you guys are talking about - sharp pains right over my ovary that hurt when I sat down, ran, or had sex. It only lasted about a day around CD 14 then went away. I didn't use OPKs so I don't know if that was Ov or not. This month, I had burning in my lower abdomen about CD 13-14 combined with burning in my lower back. And now just a pinching feeling on the right side that doesn't really hurt. I still haven't gotten a positive OPK yet


----------



## TeddyBearPug

oops! sorry for the confusion! The burning in the back WAS NOT ovulation. The sharp pains in the front pelvic area DEFINITELY WAS ovulation!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

rachel2557 said:


> Last month, I had the pain you guys are talking about - sharp pains right over my ovary that hurt when I sat down, ran, or had sex. It only lasted about a day around CD 14 then went away. I didn't use OPKs so I don't know if that was Ov or not. This month, I had burning in my lower abdomen about CD 13-14 combined with burning in my lower back. And now just a pinching feeling on the right side that doesn't really hurt. I still haven't gotten a positive OPK yet

keep using the opk and hopefully you will get a positive! It definitely sounds like you ovulated withthe sharp pains last month over you ovary. i'm starting to get a pinching on my left ovary area today. So i'm hoping I will ovulate in a few days on clomid.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Oh, one more thing! I cant remember if I had the burning in the back at the same time of the sharp pains over my ovaries or not...but I want to say I did. The pain over my ovaries is what i remember most because it hurt the most. But I want to say i had to have the burning in the back also or I wouldn't have thought it was ovulation when I didn't get the pain on my ovary....make sense? hope so! lol


----------



## kosh

TeddyBearPug said:


> Oh, one more thing! I cant remember if I had the burning in the back at the same time of the sharp pains over my ovaries or not...but I want to say I did. The pain over my ovaries is what i remember most because it hurt the most. But I want to say i had to have the burning in the back also or I wouldn't have thought it was ovulation when I didn't get the pain on my ovary....make sense? hope so! lol

sort of. lol :haha:


----------



## kosh

TeddyBearPug said:


> oops! sorry for the confusion! The burning in the back WAS NOT ovulation. The sharp pains in the front pelvic area DEFINITELY WAS ovulation!

oh, that's good then, so i may be OVing!
i think i'm stressing myself sooo much over all this, i need to calm down!


----------



## kosh

rachel2557 said:


> Last month, I had the pain you guys are talking about - sharp pains right over my ovary that hurt when I sat down, ran, or had sex. It only lasted about a day around CD 14 then went away. I didn't use OPKs so I don't know if that was Ov or not. This month, I had burning in my lower abdomen about CD 13-14 combined with burning in my lower back. And now just a pinching feeling on the right side that doesn't really hurt. I still haven't gotten a positive OPK yet

keep testing, hopefully the +opk will be coming soon.
i haven't got mine either yet but it is only cd11 for me 

good luck to you!


----------



## Indigo77

Rachel...did you BD before CD 12?


----------

